# Do You Cook?



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

Just wondering.

I like to get creative in the kitchen. The other night I made a burger and put an egg on it, n it was really good. I'm pretty much a master at the stove top and skillet. As for the oven, I really have only ever made pasty-type foods. I don't have one at school and here at home I don't cook for the whole family, so I've never really had to throw a roast in or anything. 

Neway. Who here can cook, and whatcha makin? :3


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

Im lucky i don't set mac and cheese on fire


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2010)

I can throw a roast in the oven. I remember cooking a roast chicken dinner for everyone in the youth hostel I stayed in many moons ago, everyone ate it all. I'd cook like that again if I was given the opportunity. My sister bakes wonderful cakes, though, she wants to be a hair dresser when she leaves school.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

I made beef stroganoff today and I regret not adding onion to it.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

A burger with an egg is great... though I scramble it up and nuke it in a bowl for a minute. That way it doesn't all leak out when I eat the burger.

I love cooking and making new things... but only when I am serving other people. I want them to enjoy it. I don't really care about cooking for myself.


----------



## kyle19 (Aug 24, 2010)

I could cook for breakfast, lunch, and dinner but I'm usually too lazy.  I also love to bake cakes and giant cookies.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> A burger with an egg is great... though I scramble it up and nuke it in a bowl for a minute. That way it doesn't all leak out when I eat the burger.


 
nooooo the poor yolk D:  the drippy yolk is the best part XD


----------



## Pine (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't really cook with the stove, but I love barbecuing . I just make simple things like steaks, burgers, hotdogs, etc. I also experiment with making sauces, and I made 3 so far. I plan on selling them someday.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> A burger with an egg is great... though I scramble it up and nuke it in a bowl for a minute. That way it doesn't all leak out when I eat the burger.
> 
> I love cooking and making new things... but only when I am serving other people. I want them to enjoy it. I don't really care about cooking for myself.



It makes me feel really good and happy inside when I cook for people and they show clear signs that they enjoyed what I cooked for them.



Pianowolfy said:


> nooooo the poor yolk D:  the drippy yolk is the best part XD



I bet you like anything that drips.


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> nooooo the poor yolk D:  the drippy yolk is the best part XD


 
yucky

I always have my eggs over hard... no drippy yoke xD


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

When I make anything involving a stove, I just slightly burn it. This in my opinion improves the flavor.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I bet you like anything that drips.



x3 I giggled


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Ugh. I hate the yolk all by itself. It tastes so gross to me, that is why I scramble it up. It is good then. Plus, I like using 'everything' bagels as buns, so this 'egg patty' helps by sealing up the bottom hole in the bagel. It is stronger than a regular fried egg.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> When I make anything involving a stove, I just slightly burn it. This in my opinion improves the flavor.



I don't see how anything burnt improves the flavour.



Pianowolfy said:


> x3 I giggled



 My mind is so in the gutter toni9ght.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Ugh. I hate the yolk all by itself. It tastes so gross to me, that is why I scramble it up. It is good then. Plus, I like using 'everything' bagels as buns, so this 'egg patty' helps by sealing up the bottom hole in the bagel. It is stronger than a regular fried egg.



Fried eggs are also very greasy.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I made beef stroganoff today and I regret not adding onion to it.


 
Shame on you... next time, don't forget the onion.  And don't forget the MUSHROOMS!


Hmmm, let's see... I have my recipe for "Pandora"... I have my own version of a grilled burrito, made with cheese, egg, hotdog and horsey sauce, usually (though I haven't made one in ages)... I bbq a mean chicken... not much into baking, but I do get creative with pancakes on a regular basis.


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

Anyone ever tried making a twice baked potato? SO good o.o


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Shame on you... next time, don't forget the onion.  And don't forget the MUSHROOMS!


 
Fuck! How did I not think of mushrooms? Garlic isn't bad either.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> Anyone ever tried making a twice baked potato? SO good o.o


 
A twice baked potato?


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A twice baked potato?


 
o.o mhmm

You bake a potato, scoop out the potato from the skin so that the skin forms a bowl. And then you basically use the inners of the potato to make mashed potatoes flavored however you like. Then you put them back in the potato and bake it again. ^^ tis yummy


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> A twice baked potato?


 
I never heard of it niether ;-;

Do enlighten me of this twice baked potato


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't see how anything burnt improves the flavour.


As long as it isn't blackened, It adds a unique flavor to the recipe like a spice.



> twice-baked potato


Hollowed out baked potato filled with mashed potatoes. You can optionally add sour cream, cheese, onion, or whatever the hell you like.


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

Pianowolfy said:


> o.o mhmm
> 
> You bake a potato, scoop out the potato from the skin so that the skin forms a bowl. And then you basically use the inners of the potato to make mashed potatoes flavored however you like. Then you put them back in the potato and bake it again. ^^ tis yummy


 

Hmmm

I may have to experience this myself


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> As long as it isn't blackened, It adds a unique flavor to the recipe like a spice.



Ah yes, slightly burnt on the outside does give it a unique taste.


----------



## Atona (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes, I love to cook. I wasn't given the nickname "burger" by just hogging out, you know! 
I have to remember to keep my own tastes out of the kitchen though, many people don't appreciate my artistic yumminess. >:c

Like mah SPAGHETTIBURGERS! And spicy stuffed mushrooms. And peanut butter stirfry. Not that anyone ever tries them, they're just like "EW IM MAKING A SANDWICH TONIGHT" close-minded Jerks.

But yeah, typically if there's an event, I'm called on to cook by friends and family members (of course, after every person I know is like "No weird stuff, Burg." ]: ) It's a fact that I'm very proud of.

Pianowolfy- Those things are a staple in my moms diet, lol.


----------



## Cam (Aug 24, 2010)

Atona said:


> Like mah SPAGHETTIBURGERS!


Do elaborate on these!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea I cook. Mostly when my mom isn't around for whatever reason, or early in the morning/late in the evening.
I don't really have any recipes, so I do get really creative, most of the stuff is edible though. (Since I know what I like and don't, unlike some :V)

Cooking is pretty fun, but it's loooooooooong.


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

I cook, taking a culinary class, and working my way through the Garlic Cookbook :3


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

I cook for myself and my dad quite often.  Not because he's lazy or a bad cook... but because I make better food. ^^

I like making asian dishes usually. ^^   Pad Thai is wonderful!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> I cook, taking a culinary class, and working my way through the Garlic Cookbook :3


 
nice breath



Usarise said:


> I cook for myself and my dad quite often.  Not because he's lazy or a bad cook... but because I make better food. ^^
> 
> I like making asian dishes usually. ^^   Pad Thai is wonderful!


Cooking for your dad at 15 is awesome, I honestly wish I could've done that.
Also you're a hyena.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Fuck! How did I not think of mushrooms? Garlic isn't bad either.


 
Yes, fresh pressed garlic, and the onions can be a mix of red and green (with perhaps yellow and white, if you want to get wild)... oh, and a touch of black pepper couldn't hurt.  Mushrooms must also be fresh!  Not that canned junk.


----------



## Blue Cup (Aug 24, 2010)

Love to cook.

Today for dinner I made grilled chicken that had been marinated in some ranch dressing that I mixed up some horseradish and sweet and sour sauce into. It was phenomenal.


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't get the motivation took cook much anymore though... I really need to go get the ingredients for garlic szechuan stir fry :<


----------



## Darkwing (Aug 24, 2010)

Lolno. 

I burn everything I cook, can't cook for my life xD


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Cooking for your dad at 15 is awesome, I honestly wish I could've done that.
> Also you're a hyena.


It isn't hard really.  I know a lot of the recipes from cookbooks and a lot of things i learned online. ^^

and yes I'm a hyena... I've been one for almost my entire time here at FAF.... >_>


Tao said:


> I don't get the motivation took cook much anymore though... I really need to go get the ingredients for garlic szechuan stir fry :<


Go buy them then Tao! >:V


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It isn't hard really.  I know a lot of the recipes from cookbooks and a lot of things i learned online. ^^
> 
> and yes I'm a hyena... I've been one for almost my entire time here at FAF.... >_>
> 
> Go buy them then Tao! >:V


 
I don't have motivation D:


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> I don't have motivation D:


That's no excuse! >:V   Get off your bum and go shopping!


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> It isn't hard really.  I know a lot of the recipes from cookbooks and a lot of things i learned online. ^^
> 
> and yes I'm a hyena... I've been one for almost my entire time here at FAF.... >_>


I've been a hyena for foreverrrrrr
And yea, you find lots of good stuff on the internet. I get most of my recipes from ED, myself.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

im cajun so just about anything i cook is awesome


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> That's no excuse! >:V   Get off your bum and go shopping!


 
My bum isn't going anywhere! 

'sides, the only shop I can buy elephant garlic at is closed D:


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 24, 2010)

Velystord said:


> im cajun so just about anything i cook is awesome


 
is THAT how that works x3


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2010)

Velystord said:


> im cajun so just about anything i cook is awesome


 
And spicy, I'd bet.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I've been a hyena for foreverrrrrr
> And yea, you find lots of good stuff on the internet. I get most of my recipes from ED, myself.


Blah... I was a wolf for the first 2 weeks i got here.
and ED...? 0___o I don't want to know what kind of food comes from there...


Tao said:


> *My bum isn't going anywhere!
> *
> 'sides, the only shop I can buy elephant garlic at is closed D:


That's a lie. :V   

Then wait till its open again!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Yes, fresh pressed garlic, and the onions can be a mix of red and green (with perhaps yellow and white, if you want to get wild)... oh, and a touch of black pepper couldn't hurt.  Mushrooms must also be fresh!  Not that canned junk.


I'm not familiar with red onions and pressed garlic, I just use fresh garlic bulbs. Yellow and white onions are what we have around here, and it's not hard to get fresh white or portabella mushrooms. I always wanted to get morels but I can never find anybody who hunts them.


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Blah... I was a wolf for the first 2 weeks i got here.
> and ED...? 0___o I don't want to know what kind of food comes from there...
> 
> That's a lie. :V
> ...


 
Till what's open? My butt or the store? =P


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ED...? 0___o I don't want to know what kind of food comes from there...


Probably involves a cup or a funnel.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> Till what's open? My butt or the store? =P


I daresay both.

But yeah go to the store dude! Don't be lazy! >:V



lupinealchemist said:


> Probably involves a cup or a funnel.


This is relavent to my interests... continue. ^^


----------



## Atona (Aug 24, 2010)

cmrnmrphy said:


> Do elaborate on these!


 
I realized while making spaghetti one night that making meatballs is just like making hamburger patties; you knead the ground beef, and add in bread crumbs and an egg so that it doesn't fall apart and keeps it's shape. I had some leftover hamburger buns, so I made the meatballs into patties and let them stew in the spaghetti sauce for a little while and toasted the buns with garlic and butter (garlic and mayo if you want a tangy garlic bread, since mayo is basically oil and egg.)  I personally like to eat it messily with thin spaghetti, but it looks a lot better and is cleaner if you use a thick lasagna noodle, cut into squares. 

IT'S LIKE AN ITALIAN SLOPPY JOE


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Aug 24, 2010)

I cook all the time. It's one of my favorite pastimes. I do wicked good Italian and I'm pretty great at Mexican and Asian dishes too.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

ralph and kacoo the restaurant in Shreveport, LA says i can cook cajun very well


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fried eggs are also very greasy.


Yeah, When I do my nuked egg, I don't use any oil or anything. It is pure egg.

Burg: Mmmm that spaghetti burger sounds awesome! I might have to try that.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 24, 2010)

I cook stuff like chicken parmesean, and some other dishes my mom taught me o3o


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> *I'm not familiar with red onions and pressed garlic*, I just use fresh garlic bulbs. Yellow and white onions are what we have around here, and it's not hard to get fresh white or portabella mushrooms. I always wanted to get morels but I can never find anybody who hunts them.


 
Here's the details on red onions:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_onion

Pressed garlic is simply fresh garlic bulbs run through a garlic press:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garlic_press ... I would suggest using one of those "meat tenderizer" tools to beat the pressed garlic into your beef, with perhaps a good, overnight soak in some white wine of your choice.

Yes, a mix of white and portabella would be good, sliced thick.  And lightly sauteed in butter with the black pepper, before you serve them slathered on top, with a sprig of parsley to garnish.


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm a vegetarian but I had a steak at a friend's house recently and it was SO GOOD. I want to cook delicious steak but raw meat disgusts me =\

Maybe I could close my eyes


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

Tao said:


> I'm a vegetarian but I had a steak at a friend's house recently and it was SO GOOD. I want to cook delicious steak but raw meat disgusts me =\
> 
> Maybe I could close my eyes



Ewww vegetarians digust me.... >_>   Just eat the raw meat.  I've done it before and look at me!  I'm totally fine/normal! 

...and do NOT try that.... You will feel a burning pain soon after....


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Mmmmmm nearly raw steak. *mouth waters* I like just cooking the outside and just enough so the inside isn't purplish.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Here's the details on red onions:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_onion
> 
> Pressed garlic is simply fresh garlic bulbs run through a garlic press:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garlic_press ... I would suggest using one of those "meat tenderizer" tools to beat the pressed garlic into your beef, with perhaps a good, overnight soak in some white wine of your choice.
> 
> Yes, a mix of white and portabella would be good, sliced thick.  And lightly sauteed in butter with the black pepper, before you serve them slathered on top, with a sprig of parsley to garnish.


I was just dicing the garlic by hand, but now I want a fucking press and probably a tenderizing hammer. I don't think I can find red onion in my local area, though. Always wanted to marinate but my family forbids me to have alcohol due to my meds.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

i though it was pinkish    never seen a purple steak


----------



## Mordin_Solus (Aug 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Pressed garlic is simply fresh garlic bulbs run through a garlic press:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Garlic_press ... I would suggest using one of those "meat tenderizer" tools to beat the pressed garlic into your beef, with perhaps a good, overnight soak in some white wine of your choice.


 Use of garlic superfluous. Contribution to taste and benefits negligible considering drawbacks. Risk of halitosis easily avoidable.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Always wanted to marinate but my family forbids me to have alcohol due to my meds.


Do they not know that cooking gets rid of the alcohol content?



Velystord said:


> i though it was pinkish    never seen a purple  steak


Well, it is a really dark pinkish-purple color from the  blood when it is raw.


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

I made crÃ©pes filled with bananas and hazelnut/chocolate sauce today at school.
Oh, and there were some with apples in a caramel sauce.  

Mmmm, school is tasty.  ^_^


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ewww vegetarians digust me.... >_>   Just eat the raw meat.  I've done it before and look at me!  I'm totally fine/normal!
> 
> ...and do NOT try that.... You will feel a burning pain soon after....


 
Yeah, I know you like raw meat =\


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

dammit i need to go back to Louisiana they have much better food than here and i also dont want to drive my new to me truck back here


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ewww vegetarians digust me.... >_>   Just eat the raw meat.  I've done it before and look at me!  I'm totally fine/normal!
> 
> ...and do NOT try that.... You will feel a burning pain soon after....



Raw meat causes a burning pain?  
...

Must try.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

hmmmm ive never felt a burning


----------



## Tao (Aug 24, 2010)

Velystord said:


> dammit i need to go back to Louisiana they have much better food than here and i also dont want to drive my new to me truck back here


 
Chattanooga has some good restaurants like... um. Mellow mushroom over by the aquarium.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 24, 2010)

TranceFur said:


> Raw meat causes a burning pain?
> ...
> 
> Must try.


...no....

I was talking more about cooking with your eyes closed...>_>


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

212 market is nice but theres nothing like some fresh catfish or some good fresh crawfish

DAMN THIS THREAD 
now i have to go cook some good old Louisiana cooking


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Just about anything on a Chinese food menu I could probably toss together... But that's mainly because my family's Chinese?


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Just about anything on a Chinese food menu I could probably toss together... But that's mainly because my family's Chinese?


Live in my house and be my cook-slave now please.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Do they not know that cooking gets rid of the alcohol content?


I'm sure they know. They just don't want me to own any since I've been known to drink even though I'm responsible. If I were to cook with it, they would probably let me under supervision. ;m;


----------



## Trance (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ...no....
> 
> I was talking more about cooking with your eyes closed...>_>



Well damn.

Where's the fun in trying raw meat _now_?!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Live in my house and be my cook-slave now please.


 
And why would I do that?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Just about anything on a Chinese food menu I could probably toss together... But that's mainly because my family's Chinese?


 mmmmmmmmmmmmm.......... chinese food 
theres a buffet across the street from my house


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Just about anything on a Chinese food menu I could probably toss together... But that's mainly because my family's Chinese?


 
I've been having such a craving for sweet and sour chicken for a long time...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Usarise said:


> Ewww vegetarians digust me.... >_>   Just eat the raw meat.  I've done it before and look at me!  I'm totally fine/normal!


 Salmonella, yum!


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Salmonella, yum!


 
Steak tartare, hello.

You can eat meat raw if you "cook" it lemon. The Peruvians have done it with fish for years!

Really, the only meat you absolutely HAVE to cook is pork, because it has a lot of parasites in it. In fact, that's probably why the Jews and Arabs prohibited its consumption. Makes you wonder how the Romans, Greeks and Chinese came up with the idea to make them safe to eat...


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> And why would I do that?


Because I want you to is a bad reason right?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> Because I want you to is a bad reason right?


 
I'm not a cheap whore ma'am


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm not a cheap whore ma'am



Zenia, you need to give him something in exchange for your apetite!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Zenia, you need to give him something in exchange for your apetite!


 
;p aren't you on that list of people who want me to cook for them?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Steak tartare, hello.
> 
> *You can eat meat raw if you "cook" it lemon.* The Peruvians have done it with fish for years!
> 
> Really, the only meat you absolutely HAVE to cook is pork, because it has a lot of parasites in it. In fact, that's probably why the Jews and Arabs prohibited its consumption. Makes you wonder how the Romans, Greeks and Chinese came up with the idea to make them safe to eat...


Is this even a sentence? I'm not sure what you mean by it.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I've been having such a craving for sweet and sour chicken for a long time...


 sweet and sour chicken is one of my favs 
heres one someone might like

     sausage jambalaya
2 lbs. smoked sausage            1/2 cup green onions, chopped
2 cups rice                           1/2 cup parsley, chopped
1 no. 2 can tomatoes             5 cloves garlic, diced
1/2 cup celery, diced             1/2 tsp. red peper
1 large onion, diced               1 tsp. salt
(i personally add lots of various spices and herbs)
Directions
Combine tomatoes (you can use stewed tomatoes), seasonings and cut pieces of cooked smoked sausage. Mix cooked rice into gravy with fork. Do not stir. Add green onions and chopped parsley. Cook on low fire for 10 minutes.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> ;p aren't you on that list of people who want me to cook for them?


 
Maybe me, you and Zenia could make a stew together.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Is this even a sentence? I'm not sure what you mean by it.



I skipped a preposition. "Cook" it _with_ lemon. Or citrus in general.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Maybe me, you and Zenia could make a stew together.


 
Asian people don't generally do stews though


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Asian people don't generally do stews though


 
Silly me. I meant a stir-fry. It gets really hot in those woks...


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Steak is pretty safe to eat rare, as any bad things would be on the surface. As long as the surfaces are cooked, you can eat it rare. It is hamburgers that you have make sure are cooked throughout, since when it is ground up, all the potentially contaminated surface areas are mixed in with the rest.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

heres a question for everyone 
obviously most people here dont have a problem with meat so how many people have dealt with things like turtle or armadillo or alligator ect.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Silly me. I meant a stir-fry. It gets really hot in those woks...


 
Why yes it does, commercial Chinese kitchens have to replace them every 3-4 months because the heat and volatile chemicals used in cooking and cleaning them start melting the pot.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> Steak tartare, hello.
> 
> You can eat meat raw if you "cook" it lemon. The Peruvians have done it with fish for years!


 


lupinealchemist said:


> Is this even a sentence? I'm not sure what you mean by it.


I had to surf the net to understand what you meant. Lemon juice.

Can I make tartare with ground beef?


----------



## Tycho (Aug 24, 2010)

I cook.  I did not cook anything in particular today.  I think I will probably bake a salmon fillet and boil up some rice tomorrow evening.  Unsure what the vegetable portion of the meal should be.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I had to surf the net to understand what you meant. Lemon juice.
> 
> Can I make tartare with ground beef?


 
I would not risk making tartare with ground beef... Most beef products as long as it's bloody is generally safe for consumption. let the blood pool and the color change and I'd toss it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Velystord said:


> heres a question for everyone
> obviously most people here dont have a problem with meat so how many people have dealt with things like turtle or armadillo or alligator ect.


Alligator tastes like fish crossed with chicken. It's alright.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Why yes it does, commercial Chinese kitchens have to replace them every 3-4 months because the heat and volatile chemicals used in cooking and cleaning them start melting the pot.


 
After the kinds of residue we leave on the wok we're gonna have to replace it rather quickly!



lupinealchemist said:


> Alligator tastes like fish crossed with chicken. It's alright.



Funny you should mention alligator. I've always wanted to taste it since I saw a jaguar biting into its skull on Youtube.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Alligator is overrated. If you do get some, go for tail meat as the ribs really aren't that great...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

This thread makes me want to buy steak and cook it rare. Mmm, blood.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> I was just dicing the garlic by hand, but now I want a fucking press and probably a tenderizing hammer. I don't think I can find red onion in my local area, though. *Always wanted to marinate but my family forbids me to have alcohol due to my meds.*


 
If that's the case, then substitute fresh apple/grape juice for the wine.




Mordin_Solus said:


> *Use of garlic superfluous.* Contribution to taste and benefits negligible considering drawbacks. Risk of halitosis easily avoidable.


 
The use of garlic is never superfluous!  The rewards outweigh the risks.




Zenia said:


> Do they not know that *cooking gets rid of the alcohol content*?


 
Yes, it does, but I understand how they feel about keeping alcohol around, under the circumstances.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> The use of garlic is never superfluous!  The rewards outweigh the risks.


 
Very very true. Garlic's immuno-beneficiant and general heart health are amazing. IMO no good roast is ever complete with out at least a bit of garlic.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Aug 24, 2010)

I often have to make dinner for my family, and do occasionally bring side-dishes for family events, or, at least, help in making them.

I don't get to work with seafood often enough though sadly. I don't think I've ever even had salmon. >.>


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Very very true. Garlic's immuno-beneficiant and general heart health are amazing. IMO no good roast is ever complete with out at least a bit of garlic.


 
There's a reason why Emeril's audience cheers whenever he adds garlic to a dish.

Sorry, Mr. Cullen.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Garlic is amazing! it's one of 3 easily acquired flavor enhancers.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I would not risk making tartare with ground beef... Most beef products as long as it's bloody is generally safe for consumption. let the blood pool and the color change and I'd toss it.


 
You should never make tartare ground beef.  Medium at worst.

Most bacteria on a steak is usually on the outside of the cut.  Therefore, the juicy, pink inside 'should' be containment free.  With any ground meat, the contaminants are spread throughout which calls for more thorough cooking to make sure any bacteria on it is killed.

I cook regularly from scratch, sometimes growing my own ingredients.  This past summer has allowed me to grow my own basil and oregano along with beefsteak tomatoes and peppers.

An easy tomato salad can be made using six beefsteak tomatoes, one garlic clove, 1/4 cup chopped basil/oregano, salt, pepper, and olive oil.  Cut the tomato into wedges and then season them with the salt, letting them stand.  Drain the liquid that comes off, then add the other ingredients and toss.  It can be enjoyed with fresh mozzarella balls or can accompany several different cuts of beef, preferably a london broil or filet mignon.  

Also just made some vodka sauce from scratch with rigatoni pasta.  Melt a half stick of butter in a sauce pan and saute one chopped garlic clove with 5 oz chopped prosciutto or pancetta.  Add a quarter cup of vodka and reduce.  Then add 12 oz of heavy cream and 12 oz of marinara sauce (use more or less marinara depending on your preference of color.  This recipe will make a bright orange, but I prefer mine looking a bit more brick red, while others like their's more pink).  Let simmer, then cook one package of rigatoni pasta until al dente.  Drain pasta, and throw it back into the pasta pot.  Add sauce, 1 egg (pasta and sauce will cook it), 1 package of shredded mozzarella cheese and 1/3 cup Parmesan.  Mix well and serve.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Garlic is amazing! it's one of 3 easily acquired flavor enhancers.



Tell me about it. I've known vampires that eat them by the bucketful even though it's bad for them. Contrary to popular belief, it doesn't kill them. It just turns them sparkly and gay.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

I love garlic. I will take a bulb, peel all the cloves then wrap them in tinfoil with some butter and seasoning salt. Bake it at 400F for an hour, then eat it with steak, pork chops, chicken, meatloaf... any meat really. Adding hot sauce and pan-fried mushrooms makes it extra good.

No one will like your for a while afterward (I really hate that all bodily excretions smell extra terrible after eating garlic) but it is worth it. It tastes sooooooo good!


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm not the best.

It is at least eddible.

For oven based cooking I usually do a lot better over cooking on stove top.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Zenia said:


> I love garlic. I will take a bulb, peel all the cloves then wrap them in tinfoil with some butter and seasoning salt. Bake it at 400F for an hour, then eat it with steak, pork chops, chicken, meatloaf... any meat really. Adding hot sauce and pan-fried mushrooms makes it extra good.
> 
> No one will like your for a while afterward (I really hate that all bodily excretions smell extra terrible after eating garlic) but it is worth it. It tastes sooooooo good!



it might just be the type of garlic you're using. Different cultivars have varying amounts of chemicals.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Hm. I just use whatever the grocery store has. I don't know what the farm is (I will look next time I buy some)...


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

garlic 
cinnamon (very small amounts as it can over power most taste with ease)
and chili powder makes for a good seasoning mix when cooking meat in my experiences


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

Trying growing them at home. Garlic sprouts are amazingly easy to grow and have a much lighter garlic flavor but still many of the same health benefits. 

Just take a shallow pan/dish fill it half way with water. Take a bulb of garlic, break off the bottom rooty part and set it in the water. Within a day you should start seeing the sprouts growing. Add water as necessary. The first harvest should be ready in a week. generally up to 3 harvests per bulb.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 24, 2010)

Ooh. I shall have to try that Fenrari.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

What fruits and vegetables besides garlic, prunes and pumpkin seeds do you recommend if one chose to cleanse their body and bowels?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

They're great in stirfrys 

@LA - Have you tried flax seeds / seed oil?

May I ask exactly why you're detoxing?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 24, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> What fruits and vegetables besides garlic, prunes and pumpkin seeds do you recommend if one chose to cleanse their body and bowels?


 you could just go to a mom and pop heath food store and pick up colon cleanse 
after taking you might want to stay away from unventilated restrooms


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 24, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> They're great in stirfrys
> 
> @LA - Have you tried flax seeds / seed oil?
> 
> May I ask exactly why you're detoxing?



Not sure whether I should or not. Since my diet is mainly eat what you find, I haven't been able to take a regular dump for a while.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Not sure whether I should or not. Since my diet is mainly eat what you find, I haven't been able to take a regular dump for a while.


 trust me that colon cleanse will clean you out 
it will just make your poo smell horrible until your clean


----------



## Runa (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm actually REALLY into cooking...but my family SUCKS monster balls.  

My father is picky, can't eat spices, won't touch broccoli or mushrooms, and dislikes most vegetables.  Is picky with his meats
My mother is also picky, can't eat white rice or any spices/seasonings, likes everything bland as can be.  
My brother is the worst, he despises most meats (other than burgers and hot dogs, occasionally fish), and his 'tastes' in everything else changes weekly it seems. what he LOVES one week he'll claim he's hated his entire life.  

Needless to say, for someone with a genuine interest in culinary arts, this is really painful to bear....I remember the first time I left the skins on my mashed potatoes, hoooollyyyyyy shit....in spite of the fact the skin houses much of the nutrients and minerals in potatoes (the actual flesh of the potato is mostly starch and water), as well as the garlic seasonings I added, you'd figure it'd be a massive hit...it wasn't. 

My parents like their thin, rock-hard cookies...so when I actually learned to make cookies myself, I got criticised for it. suuuure, they were soft and chewey like cookies should be, but I got yelled at for a half hour for criticising my mom's flat, crunchy, borderline burnt cookies.  Even worse,t hey demanded I cook them in her style...the greatest insult to a baker. When it comes to food I HATE my parents. Seriously.  (brother, too)

That said, I've made some amazing pasta dishes, finally learned to make alfredo from scratch, make the best roast in all of ever, and am learning to make an equally epic gravy to go with it. 

For example, my mother, brother, and myself all LOVE broccoli....so I bought a steamer to keep the flavor of the broccoli intact while cooking it. Put some butter and salt on ait and BAM, that's like a perfect snack to me....it took me 6 months to get them accustomed to steaming their vegetables instead of boiling them.  Sad, really.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Not sure whether I should or not. Since my diet is mainly eat what you find, I haven't been able to take a regular dump for a while.


 
eat more fiber... Flax seed in particular is a healthy way to get your colon working again


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

Runa said:


> I'm actually REALLY into cooking...but my family SUCKS monster balls.
> 
> My father is picky, can't eat spices, won't touch broccoli or mushrooms, and dislikes most vegetables.  Is picky with his meats
> My mother is also picky, can't eat white rice or any spices/seasonings, likes everything bland as can be.
> ...


My stepfather has acid reflux and his children are picky as fuck resulting in my mother's cooking to be really bland.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> eat more fiber... Flax seed in particular is a healthy way to get your colon working again


 Are these seeds available at wal-mart?


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> Are these seeds available at wal-mart?


 
They should be, not sure what aisle though... It's not particularly expensive and they're healthy


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> They should be, not sure what aisle though... It's not particularly expensive and they're healthy


And so my quest for the throne begins...


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> They should be, not sure what aisle though... It's not particularly expensive and they're healthy


isle of mainly preserved things as in jelly or caned goods i would assume


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

lupinealchemist said:


> And so my quest for the throne begins...


 
 fiber in general works too ya know. Celery has incredulous amounts of it (and it's negative calories)



Velystord said:


> isle of mainly preserved things as in jelly or caned goods i would assume



I was thinking spices for some reason.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> fiber in general works too ya know. Celery has incredulous amounts of it (and it's negative calories)
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking spices for some reason.


 possible ive never went shopping for flax seeds in walmart


----------



## Zenia (Aug 25, 2010)

Try out some '12 Grain' bread. It has good stuff in it and make delicious (and filling) sandwiches!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> possible ive never went shopping for flax seeds in walmart


 
Neither have I... My parents always had a bag on hand though. If you have a health food market nearby or a Publix I'm sure you'll find one there...


----------



## Lobar (Aug 25, 2010)

Argh.  I was busy all day, so of course there had to be a cooking thread.

I have cooked professionally, and still love to cook at home, though I usually don't put in too much effort for just myself.

Breakfast today was half a carton of eggs scrambled with gorgonzola cheese, truffle oil and sea salt. :3



Atona said:


> I realized while making spaghetti one night that making meatballs is just like making hamburger patties; you knead the ground beef, and add in bread crumbs and an egg so that it doesn't fall apart and keeps it's shape. I had some leftover hamburger buns, so I made the meatballs into patties and let them stew in the spaghetti sauce for a little while and toasted the buns with garlic and butter (garlic and mayo if you want a tangy garlic bread, since mayo is basically oil and egg.)  I personally like to eat it messily with thin spaghetti, but it looks a lot better and is cleaner if you use a thick lasagna noodle, cut into squares.
> 
> IT'S LIKE AN ITALIAN SLOPPY JOE


 
You're halfway to a pseudo-veal parmagiana, just pound your patties out thin and use the egg and breadcrumbs to bread them instead and pan-fry, and add cheese.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

lol my friend just corrected me i dont qualify to be a cook im a chef 
he works at sonic in the kitchen
and this sandwich im eating is orgazmic


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

by definition I am a "College Student with cooking skills"

As opposed to a "Dumbass 21 yearold who is likely to burn easy mac"


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> by definition I am a "College Student with cooking skills"
> 
> As opposed to a "Dumbass 21 yearold who is likely to burn easy mac"


 roflmao 
i did that by accident recently when i completely forgot about it being there


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

No seriously it's not funny... I got evacuated out of my building for 4 hours because someone was stupid enough to burn easy mac...


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> No seriously it's not funny... I got evacuated out of my building for 4 hours because someone was stupid enough to burn easy mac...


 makes me glad i live in a house 
but yes i burned easy mac to the bottom of my favorite pot, well second favorite (the one i fry turkeys in is my fav)
and my mom has blown up eggs


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 25, 2010)

I like cooking for people, but I am just unmotivated to cook for myself. I need to live with people, but that won't happen.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> makes me glad i live in a house
> but yes i burned easy mac to the bottom of my favorite pot, well second favorite (the one i fry turkeys in is my fav)
> and my mom has blown up eggs


 
they burned it in a microwave *facepalm*


----------



## Sauvignon (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> makes me glad i live in a house
> but yes i burned easy mac to the bottom of my favorite pot, well second favorite (the one i fry turkeys in is my fav)
> and my mom has blown up eggs


 
Your first mistake was cooking easy mac in a pot...


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Your first mistake was cooking easy mac in a pot...


 well i call it easy mac it was just my blend of mac n cheese 
and there were 5 eggs and each time one went off it sounded like a small pistol



Fenrari said:


> they burned it in a microwave *facepalm*


and that takes talent 
or lack there of


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm scared for the future... Will real cooking simply die off at this rate?


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

not with me around 
nowhere around here can you find any good creole cooking

ok for future reference its not a good idea to slice the bottom of your thumb open then try to adjust the thermostat


----------



## Willow (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't really cook much of anything. Occasionally I'll cook maybe some eggs or something. I bake sometimes though, usually a cake or some muffins.


----------



## Lammergeier (Aug 25, 2010)

I like to bake cakes (red velvet) and I can make all kinds of icing and frostings


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 25, 2010)

i don't know about you guys....but i make a Kick-ass Bowl of Ramen!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

XandertehWolfie said:


> i don't know about you guys....but i make a Kick-ass Bowl of Ramen!


 
I can make a kickass bowl without the seasoning packet?


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I can make a kickass bowl without the seasoning packet?


 
What do you do?
I would love to know something that not so salt heavy.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I can make a kickass bowl without the seasoning packet?


 OMG you can make it with out the seasoning packet  thats awesome

i think my friend needs to stop blowing smoke in my face


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 25, 2010)

sounds good to me,.


----------



## FyrbornXTG (Aug 25, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> I like cooking for people, but I am just unmotivated to cook for myself. I need to live with people, but that won't happen.


Sounds good to me,.


----------



## XandertehWolfie (Aug 25, 2010)

actually i sometimes skip the seasoning packet of ramen and add a can of Campbell's chicken noodle soup. good stuff.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 25, 2010)

FyrbornXTG said:


> Sounds good to me,.


 Hi.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

i think something was in those sandwiches that makes me extremely happy


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Aug 25, 2010)

umm, i'm not so good with that type of art...


----------



## Azure (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm scared for the future... Will real cooking simply die off at this rate?


 People don't even know what "real" cooking is anymore.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> People don't even know what "real" cooking is anymore.


 most people consider cooking following directions without burning 
but we all know thats not the truth


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 25, 2010)

I cook sometimes, but I usually don't experiment with food unless its a new kind of sandwich. The last time I tried to experiment with cooking something, I made an abomonation which was at first supposed to be an omlet.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

Velystord said:


> most people consider cooking following directions without burning
> but we all know thats not the truth


 
{THIS} mainly because I know all too well that it's true 



blackfuredfox said:


> I cook sometimes, but I usually don't experiment with food unless its a new kind of sandwich. The last time I tried to experiment with cooking something, I made an abomonation which was at first supposed to be an omlet.


 
Did it taste good?


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Did it taste good?


 
I should have put extra emphasis on abomonation, I have deeply tried to forget how I did it, so far Im successful.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> I should have put extra emphasis on abomonation, I have deeply tried to forget how I did it, so far Im successful.


 
 I'm sorry to hear so. Well I hope your next experiment comes out better?  or better yet stop by my place sometime and I'll teach you the basics of cooking.


----------



## blackfuredfox (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> I'm sorry to hear so. Well I hope your next experiment comes out better?  or better yet stop by my place sometime and I'll teach you the basics of cooking.


 
Im about, 750-800 miles north of you, but I mostly stick to things I can't possibly screw up until I get a chance to take a class.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 25, 2010)

Love to cook and bake.  Last night I made wild-caught haddock with mixed brown and wild rice, spiced with mostly garlic and read pepper and a touch of Cajun spices. On the side, also made some mixed veggies to to with it - beans, carrots and corn.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

blackfuredfox said:


> Im about, 750-800 miles north of you, but I mostly stick to things I can't possibly screw up until I get a chance to take a class.


 
Very true, but the future never ends. You and the BF are more than welcome to stop by my home sometime after i've decided to settle down for a meal 



ToeClaws said:


> Love to cook and bake.  Last night I made wild-caught haddock with mixed brown and wild rice, spiced with mostly garlic and read pepper and a touch of Cajun spices. On the side, also made some mixed veggies to to with it - beans, carrots and corn.


 
Grilled haddock is amazing...


----------



## Xenke (Aug 25, 2010)

I cook things, if I'm not too lazy to do so.

I do pride myself on my cheesecake though... than again, I'd have to in order to make it in the first place. DX
(seriously, It takes almost a full 24 hours to get the ingredients ready, prep, bake, and cool)

Other than that, I like to experiment with food, though it usually doesn't pay off...
grilled pimento cheese was successful and a great idea, stfu.


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 25, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Grilled haddock is amazing...



Yar. ^_^  One of my co-workers brought me about 4lbs of Rainbow Trout from his last fishing trip - looking forward to smoking it with some applewood and while basting it with an applesauce/mace/allspice/cinnamon sauce. ^_^  Last one I did was delicious.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 25, 2010)

ToeClaws said:


> Yar. ^_^  One of my co-workers brought me about 4lbs of Rainbow Trout from his last fishing trip - looking forward to smoking it with some applewood and while basting it with an applesauce/mace/allspice/cinnamon sauce. ^_^  Last one I did was delicious.


 
That sounds amazing actually. I'm more for salt-baked trout. Or broiled.


----------



## Nyloc (Aug 25, 2010)

If no one suffers food poisoning from eating what I prepare in the kitchen then yes, I consider that to be cooking.


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

this just in my friend blew up ravioli in his Radar Range microwave


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

...Haddock is just another kind of cod, isn't it?

Cod's pretty damn bland.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 25, 2010)

Does using a microwave count as cooking?


----------



## Koronikov (Aug 25, 2010)

Cooking is probably one of my favorite pass times, I love trying to make something already made once more interesting, changing spices cooking it a different way ect. ect. the only thing i cant do to save my life is bake :/


----------



## VoidBat (Aug 25, 2010)

Not as much as I bake.

Stews, rich soups and other manfood is what I do best. Top that of with some freshly baked sourdough bread, and once digested you'll have the manergy to even surpass Duke Nukem.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't cook a lot (And I'm gonna have to start soon), but I do bake occasionally. I make one hell of a cheescake. :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 25, 2010)

oh i love cooking!^^ i just dont have enough time and money for it =/


----------



## Velystord (Aug 25, 2010)

one of my friends (not the one who blew ravioli in the microwave) just brought me 15 lbs of deer meat that has took the liberty of smoking
also my grandfather though it would be horrible but next time someone cooks steak let it sit in some sort of flavoring over night the night before you cook it (wine, whiskey, micro brew beer, sauce, ect.) the steak had so much flavor and was so juicy


----------



## Mangasama (Aug 25, 2010)

I make an evil chili, complete with cactus, jalapenos, habaneros and green olives.


----------



## The DK (Aug 25, 2010)

i dabble. nothing extravagant, but what i make usually turns out well. my hot sausage with peppers and onions is awsome


----------



## Gillie (Aug 25, 2010)

I love to cook, my most special dish is white wine rabbit casserole. I standardly make a mild curry or chilli, or anything with tomatos (bolognase sauce is so damn tasty), yummmm! The last thing I made was bangers and mash with fried onions and mushrooms, with a bit of sourdough bread and gravy.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 25, 2010)

I baked yummy lemon cookies, and some lemon-y snickerdoodles with the leftover lemon stuff :v Wasn't too bad actually


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Aug 25, 2010)

Waffles said:


> I baked yummy lemon cookies, and some lemon-y snickerdoodles with the leftover lemon stuff :v Wasn't too bad actually


 
snickerdoodles?


----------



## Slyck (Aug 25, 2010)

I can cook alright.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> snickerdoodles?


 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snickerdoodle

They're OK.  I prefer chewy cookies to crispy/crunchy.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2010)

Oh gosh snickerdoodles. 

As shown by the previous FAF Iron Chef, I am good at making things that look awful but taste amazing.


----------



## Tycho (Aug 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh gosh snickerdoodles.
> 
> As shown by the previous FAF Iron Chef, I am good at making things that look awful but taste amazing.


 
mmm, delicious fecal matter-like blobs of coffee and chocolate and stuff


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 25, 2010)

Molly said:


> Oh gosh snickerdoodles.
> 
> As shown by the previous FAF Iron Chef, I am good at making things that look awful but taste amazing.


 
I tried your cookies but I burnt them and then my mom threw them away for whatever reason.

I got to taste one though, it was awful but I still liked it because you're cool.


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 25, 2010)

Tycho said:


> mmm, delicious fecal matter-like blobs of coffee and chocolate and stuff


 Yus <3


FrancisBlack said:


> I tried your cookies but I burnt them and then my mom threw them away for whatever reason.
> 
> I got to taste one though, it was awful but I still liked it because you're cool.


 Oh crap, I forgot to mention to keep stirring the mixture as it boils.

My b.


----------



## 3picFox (Aug 26, 2010)

i was at my friends house and we were hungry, so we all made stuff with eggs. they all got mad at me because i could cook a decent omelet > but that us pretty much the extent of my cooking.
well i can also make buttermilk  pancakes.
meh


----------



## Beta_7x (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't, but HAXX makes some pretty good sandwiches for me.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I was forced to cook yesterday. It wasn't bad besides cutting my thumb =[ 
But uh it's ok. I wouldn't want to do it everyday...


----------



## Waffles (Aug 26, 2010)

My mom got us a new cooking tool :3
It's like a little car that you throw peeled garlic in
And you roll it around
and you open it up and get diced garlic
And it's awesomeeeeeeeee


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

I had to peel and dice garlic yesterday!


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> I had to peel *and dice* garlic yesterday!


 
Which probably explains how you cut your thumb.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 26, 2010)

ya know what? screw it! i wont go to the university cafeteria tomorrow, ill cook for myself again >:3 and it will be glorious!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 26, 2010)

slicing garlic slows down the rate of burning.


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 26, 2010)

no... I was slicing potatoes  HAHAHAHA


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Aug 26, 2010)

I'd like to cook more, I'm just not sure I'd be very good at it. I know "Anyone Can Cook" and all like in Ratatouille, but nothing I try to do seriously ever turns out the way I want it to. It also doesn't help that I have a tiny ass kitchenette thing; hell, I don't even have a real refrigerator. :[


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> I'd like to cook more, I'm just not sure I'd be very good at it. I know "Anyone Can Cook" and all like in Ratatouille, but nothing I try to do seriously ever turns out the way I want it to. It also doesn't help that I have a tiny ass kitchenette thing; hell, I don't even have a real refrigerator. :[


 
What I always tell everyone starting out is not to focus on recipes, but on the basic techniques of sauteing, simmering, roasting, braising, etc., what they do, and how they work.  Torrent the first few seasons of Good Eats (or watch them on youtube, channel LikeTheHat) and start going through them one-by-one.  Don't treat Alton Brown's recipes as gospel or anything, they actually tend to be quite ordinary, but by learning the techniques he demonstrates you'll know how to formulate your own recipes suited to your personal tastes.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 27, 2010)

I think the most important quality of a cook is an open mind. Be willing to accept that you'll make mistakes. Not every recipe you toss together is going to be 5 star cuisine. 

Hell I know this first hand when I almost burned my mom's kitchen (and house down). You live and you learn though. As a cook, you must be willing to "go with the flow" per say.


----------



## Cooon (Aug 27, 2010)

I can only make tortillas from scratch.


----------



## Gillie (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone do any cooking/baking for diabetics? My dad wants something sweet. I'm going to make cinnamon scones with no sugar and see if that works. Does anyone know of any sweet treats to make for diabetics?


----------



## Lobar (Aug 27, 2010)

Gillie said:


> Anyone do any cooking/baking for diabetics? My dad wants something sweet. I'm going to make cinnamon scones with no sugar and see if that works. Does anyone know of any sweet treats to make for diabetics?


 
Pretty much nothing is sweet without sugar, be it added sugar or naturally present sugar.  You'll have to use a sugar substitute like Splenda.

If you don't like the idea of artificial sweetener though, there is a completely natural sweetener called Stevia.  Due to some shady backroom deal between the manufacturers of NutraSweet and the FDA, it legally can only be sold as an herbal supplement, but it's completely harmless.


----------



## Shred Uhh Sore Us (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm an amazing cook. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Gillie (Aug 27, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Pretty much nothing is sweet without sugar, be it added sugar or naturally present sugar.  You'll have to use a sugar substitute like Splenda.
> 
> If you don't like the idea of artificial sweetener though, there is a completely natural sweetener called Stevia.  Due to some shady backroom deal between the manufacturers of NutraSweet and the FDA, it legally can only be sold as an herbal supplement, but it's completely harmless.



I've tried using splenda in cakes.. but they come out kind of flat and crunchier than usual on the outside with a slightly bitter taste, like a biscuit cake hybrid. I'll find out more about Stevia, it sounds interesting, thanks for the info!


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 27, 2010)

Gillie said:


> I've tried using splenda in cakes.. but they come out kind of flat and crunchier than usual on the outside with a slightly bitter taste, like a biscuit cake hybrid. I'll find out more about Stevia, it sounds interesting, thanks for the info!


 
My grandma uses slenda in pretty much everything, and I. I don't mind it... I looked up if Slenda really had calories and apparently it does... Thats what I found out. But whatever. I'm not looking for an argument people


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 27, 2010)

TrinityWolfess said:


> no... *I was slicing potatoes*  HAHAHAHA


 
For shame!


----------



## LLiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I like cooking, and I've been cooking a lot recently since I started a diet that cuts out as much processed foods as possible (although I sometimes make a few small exceptions to that rule). 

The only real thing that gives me the shits about cooking is cleaning up afterwards, but its really satisfying to make something that tastes nice by yourself. 



Gillie said:


> Anyone do any cooking/baking for diabetics? My dad wants something sweet. I'm going to make cinnamon scones with no sugar and see if that works. Does anyone know of any sweet treats to make for diabetics?



I found these online: 
Healthy Hints for Modifying Recipes - They have a section on sugars, you might also find the section on "Biscuits, Cakes and Pastries" and the "Breads" section helpful. 
also this... 
Recipes for People Living with Diabetes
and this... 
Sugar substitute

Hope its some help to you.


----------



## sonyclarle (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi,

    I love cooking . Burger with an egg is a great combination ....and I  can make a variety of soups ,veg biryanis etc..,

 Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

Why are we complaining about health now? Healthy things aren't guaranteed to be tasty... Just like my uberly delicious burger isn't healthy ;P


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 28, 2010)

This question is answered by if I'm awake or not.  If I'm not thats another lost microwave. If I am good food.


----------



## LLiz (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Why are we complaining about health now? Healthy things aren't guaranteed to be tasty... Just like my uberly delicious burger isn't healthy ;P


 
Yeah totally, although plenty of healthy things can also be really really tasty. 
Now that I am on a diet all the unhealthy foods of the world have tripled their appeal to me!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

LLiz said:


> Yeah totally, although plenty of healthy things can also be really really tasty.
> Now that I am on a diet all the unhealthy foods of the world have tripled their appeal to me!


 

But ya know what will always be healthy and tasty? HUMMUS


----------



## Vriska (Aug 28, 2010)

Unless you count heating up food in the microwave, and using a sammich maker, then no. I do not.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Unless you count heating up food in the microwave, and using *a sammich maker*, then no. I do not.


 
A WHAT?


----------



## Vriska (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> A WHAT?



Yes, a griller. I call it a sammich maker. :U


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 28, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Yes, a griller. I call it a sammich maker. :U


 
Panini


----------



## Lobar (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> But ya know what will always be healthy and tasty? HUMMUS


 
THIS.  I've got a jar of tahini waiting to be made into hummus as soon as I remember to get my food processor back from my friend.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 28, 2010)

Lobar said:


> THIS.  I've got a jar of tahini waiting to be made into hummus as soon as I remember to get my food processor back from my friend.


 
And you're counting on it not being broken?


----------



## Gavrill (Aug 28, 2010)

Also, homemade hummus is amazing, but I heard it takes for-fucking-ever to cook chick peas. 

Also, I saddened myself the other day by having to call my roommate to roll a burrito for me. How does one not know this basic skill


----------



## TrinityWolfess (Aug 28, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Panini


 
yum yum


----------



## Gillie (Aug 28, 2010)

LLiz said:


> I found these online:
> Healthy Hints for Modifying Recipes - They have a section on sugars, you might also find the section on "Biscuits, Cakes and Pastries" and the "Breads" section helpful.
> also this...
> Recipes for People Living with Diabetes
> ...


 
These are great! Thank you so much!

*http://forums.furaffinity.../members/26270-TrinityWolfess*TrinityWolfess - the point of using a sugar substitute in a diabetics case isn't the calories, it's the glucose.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 28, 2010)

TishPug said:


> Unless you count heating up food in the microwave, and using a sammich maker, then no. I do not.


 
I just realized a TOTALLY different direction this could've been taken.


----------

